# call before you dig? naaaahhhh



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i was looking through some old pictures and found this one. 










this was on private property with privately run utilities. it was actually a mobile home park that was "customized" many times over the years. i was replacing about 35 feet of mainline because half of the park kept backing up. the manager assured me "there's no utilities here at all". :thumbup: he even pointed out where everything should be. gas and water on the other side of the fence, at least 20 feet from where we were digging. 

we found a few water mains, some coax cable, irrigation lines, a gas line, and a huge live electrical line direct burried. because my backhoe guy is a pro, he didn't break anything except for one coax. cable. we also found the reason half the park kept backing up. there used to be a house where we were digging. the parks main line ran down one side of the park, picking up 10 spaces or so. then it went into the old cast iron main of the old burnt down house. then it left the house and picked up another dozen or so spaces. it was like an archeological dig. the entire underground rough-in was there. closet flanges, shower traps, everything.  i know it's a little long winded but the memories just kept flowing back when i saw the pic.





paul


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Paul.

Yea thats cool. I do the same when I look at old jobs,

That looked like it was a fun day 

Thanks for sharing man, I always like looking at pics


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

maybe thats why god keeps sending tornados thru those parks. maybe we just wont take the hint.:laughing:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

i love jobs like that when you keep discovering more and more as you keep digging!


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

mjcoleman i believe we just posted at the exact same time hahah


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

Kyle181 said:


> mjcoleman i believe we just posted at the exact same time hahah


 ok, what am i thinking right now.:laughing:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

god only knows hahha


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

jinx


----------

